# El microchip cumple 50 años



## ciri (Sep 13, 2008)

Fue inventado el 12 de septiembre de 1958 por el científico Jack Kilby y cambió a la electrónica para siempre. Dio vida a la industria de las computadoras como se la conoce hoy. Se coló en la medicina, el transporte y el comercio. Gracias e él se puede navegar por Internet, calentar comida en el microondas o salvar una vida con un marcapasos. 





Está en casi todas partes, casas, oficinas, en la calle, en aparatos pequeñísimos o supercomputadoras. El microchip es el centro de la tecnología y hoy cumple 50 años. Nació en verano, cuando el científico Jack St. Clair Kilby se sentó aburridísimo en su laboratorio de la empresa Texas Instrument de Dallas (EE.UU.) y se puso a pensar. Esa tarde, el 12 de septiembre de 1958, nació el circuito integrado o microchip.

Ya pasó medio siglo y en ese camino el microchip no sólo cambió de aspecto sino que amplificadoró sus horizontes. Esta pequeña invención marcó a la electrónica para siempre, dio vida a la industria de las computadoras como se la conoce hoy y se coló en la medicina, el transporte y el comercio gracias a su bajo costo. Gracias a él hoy se puede escuchar música digital, navegar por Internet, calentar comida en el microondas o salvar un corazón que necesite un marcapasos.

Kilby no está en este cumpleaños. Murió el 20 de junio de 2005 a los 81 años. Su vida casi anónima fue iluminada por el Premio Nobel de Física que le dieron -tarde- en el año 2000. "No me lo esperaba", dijo al recibirlo, con un manejo de la ironía tan punzante como su genio para la física.

Antes del microchip, la vedette de la electrónica era el transistor. Esa gloria, que había nacido en 1947, recién empezaba a dar pasos de gigante. Hasta que Kilby se propuso cambiar las cosas. Entonces concibió el primer circuito electrónico cuyos componentes estuviesen dispuestos en un solo pedazo de material, semiconductor, que ocupaba la mitad de espacio de un clip para sujetar papeles.

Aquel 12 de septiembre, el invento de Kilby se probó con éxito. El circuito estaba fabricado sobre una pastilla cuadrada de germanio, un elemento químico metálico y cristalino, que medía seis milímetros por lado y contenía apenas un transistor, tres resistencias y un condensador. Eso era todo. Y anduvo. Eran sólo cinco componentes que hoy parecen insignificantes cuando se los compara con microprocesadores que contienen millones. Su aspecto era tan minúsculo que se ganó el apodo inglés que se le da a las astillas o pedacitos de algo: chip. 

fuente(http://www.clarin.com/diario/2008/09/12/conexiones/t-01759027.htm)


----------



## electrodan (Sep 13, 2008)

Según mi opinión el microondas es posible sin "chips".


----------



## mabauti (Sep 13, 2008)

yep, el CI ha simplificado enormemente la electronica.

   Feliz cumple Chip!


----------



## sony (Sep 13, 2008)

gracias  Jack Kilby  por este gran invento que cambio a la humanidad


----------

